
Smartcar – Nest for your Tesla - sahaskatta
https://smartcar.io
======
SeanA208
It almost seems like this company is in existence to get acquired by Tesla,
which I'm not sure will happen. I wouldn't be surprised if Tesla itself
implemented everything seen in the video in the Model S's next
infotainment/firmware upgrade.

------
tehwalrus
smart car is a well known brand (at least in the UK) of tiny, very efficient
cars. They also make a few electric ones too.

[http://smart.com/](http://smart.com/)

~~~
jack-r-abbit
In the US too. I think this is a bad naming choice for this project.

------
revelation
Note that Tesla doesn't let you grant 3rd party apps access to the API (or
that no API yet exists and all this is reverse engineered from the phone app).

So to use this, you would have to hand them your username and password.

~~~
nithinkbman
My friend works on Tesla's engineering team. He mentioned a while back that
they are introducing oAuth. Also, Smartcar has some relationship with Tesla
they had meetings or something. Don't know much more.

------
atmosx
That's very cool, but I don't know if I'd like to have this feature as a
monthly service.

It would be cool if Tesla bought the company and offered the software and
support (eve as an extra).

Possibilities are endless and generally speaking, I liked it - very smart
project.

------
johnpt
I'm not sure about all the predictive stuff. How does the car know when it has
to cool the car? I suppose it records at which hours you 'usually' use the car
so it turns the air conditioning on. What if I change my schedule one day or I
have to stay working until late? The car would be wasting power all the time.

~~~
sahaskatta
>> What if I change my schedule one day or I have to stay working until late?

That's where our value comes in. By processing large chunks of information we
can determine that your habits on Mondays AM are different from habits on
Saturdays at 9AM. And by adding additional layers such as your Google
Calendar, we can make those interactions even more accurate.

I've been very inspired by what Nest has done and we're trying to something
similar for automotive.

------
xal
I've got a 2 line cronfile on my raspberry pi that uses Tesla's web API to do
roughly the same.

~~~
sankethkatta
This reminds me of a comment I saw on Drew Houston's ShowHN of Dropbox a few
years back:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9224](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9224).
The hobbyist coders will always be able to build some hacky solution on their
own. The difference here is its building a convenient product everyone can
use, not just selling some curl commands.

------
sickbay
I think they're probably going to get sued by mercedez benz who own the
trademark on smart car

------
martinshen
I wonder if you'll be able to do this kind of stuff with CarPlay

~~~
eclipxe
No

